# Got an Incra I-Box... Any advice?



## Jofa (May 14, 2013)

Mrs. Jofa got me an Incra I-Box for Christmas and now I'm set with the ability to do (easier) box joints. (I got the Diablo stacked dado last week).

So, any suggestions or tips? One thing I realized is that last night I think I put some things on backwards for my saw. They talk about left and right tilting saws and honestly I'm a little confused on that.

My saw does tilt to the left and my arbor loads from the right to left. So the left side of the blade is where things would remain constant and would build out to the right as I add blades. (hope this all makes sense).

Basically I don't want to mess this thing up.


----------



## bpalmer60 (Feb 28, 2011)

I have the Incra I-box and love it.The tilt of a saw refers to the direction the top of blade travels when you rotate the blade angle from 90 degrees on your saw. If the top of the blade travels to your left when you rotate the angle adjustment control on your saw. you have a left tilt saw. If top pf blade moves right you have a right tilt saw,

Set your I box up to use the left miter guage slot and follow the dorections on the DVD that came with the I box.

Have fun and enjoy,

Bill


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I had to go back and look, but the only difference I see between right and left tilt is the position of the red adjustment knob, it goes to the left side on left tilt saws, and the right side on right tilt models. I didn't see a reference to which miter slot to use, but I see that I did use the right one on my RT saw. The I-Box "body" can be put on in either direction (swapped left to right) to get the knob where you want it. It's a fantastic tool, enjoy!


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

You're probably going to mess it up no matter what you do, so you should just send it to me ;-)


----------

